# TTOC...



## bjrichards (Aug 3, 2004)

TTOC... Is the official owners club locates at www.ttoc.co.uk ?

Are any of you members?

Do they produce a monthly magazine? Was a member of the MX-5 owners club (previous car) and was interesting to read the mag they came around.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi,

Yes it is, although we're in the middle of a major revamp of the site so expect something slicker and more sparkly soon. We also have http://shop.ttoc.co.uk/ which is the on-line store for memberships and merchandise.

Yes we have a quarterly, full colour magazine, issue 5 due out late September. Back issues are available via the store.

I think we're about to issue membership card 500, so there are quite a few people from here in the club - look out for the http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/templates/ttForum/images/ttoc.jpg logo on the side of posts...

Cheers, Clive


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

500 was issued some time ago


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Clive, talking of which, still have the membership file in the car, will be at Guildford this week if you want me to pass it on to anyone there or the No Rice one in Sept...

:wink:


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

clived said:


> look out for the http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/templates/ttForum/images/ttoc.jpg logo on the side of posts...


Clive, what else do I need to do to get the logo...? I've selected TTOC under usergroups and it is set to pending. I'm sure that I must have missed something in the joining blurb. Andrew


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Selecting usergroups is fine... but when I look at the admin, I can't see what members real names and if they don't follow it up with an IM or email stating their membership number and postcode... I can't verify :?

I've just checked yours... so can make the change now... 

Anyone else, just email or IM me with your membership number and postcode and I'll make the changes


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

nutts said:


> I've just checked yours... so can make the change now...


Thank you Sir!


----------

